# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Runtime Error 481 Invalid Picutre

## DesBarata

Hello,
I am experiencing a strange problem with Pastel Xpress Version 12.  
Once I open the company I am processing in I get a Runtime Error 481 Invalid Picture.  I have unistalled and reinstalled Pastel, installed all the latest updates but nothing helps?
Any advice or assistance would be really appreciated.

The second issue I have is that sometimes my Purchase Orders will not print to pdf or printer....not sure if the two problems are related....
Some purchase orders print others don't......
All other documents print.
Thanks

----------


## Mike C

Hi DesBarata - this is one for the professional!  Neville Bailey is the man who can probably help you.

----------


## Mike C

Could be a windows problem rather than a Pastel problem.  Here is a link to look at.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/964421

----------


## DesBarata

Thanks very much Mike.  I tried the Microsoft suggestions but did not sort out the problem.

----------


## ampertech

Hi All

I see no fix was ever posted on this Topic - I am having the exact error as above and wanted to know if anyone has seen this error before and knows of a fix.  This started after my client had the CryptoLocker Virus.

Thanks
Kevin

----------


## DesBarata

> Hi All
> 
> I see no fix was ever posted on this Topic - I am having the exact error as above and wanted to know if anyone has seen this error before and knows of a fix.  This started after my client had the CryptoLocker Virus.
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,
I still have the same problem its very frustrating...my pastel shuts down every 10 minutes...so please if you find a solution, let me know.  I never had any issues with my computer this error just popped up one day and I cannot resolve it.
Thanks
Desre

----------

